#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  معرفی ترانس برای تستر فرکانس دزدگیر

## kataag

با سلام یه تستر فرکانس دزدگیر دارم.که با باطری کتابی کار میکنه.میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست از ترانس خطی یا سوییچینگ 9 ولتی براش استفاده کنم؟
اخه یکی از کابران انجمن قبلا میخواست مولتی متر را با ترانس کار بندازه که چندتا مولتی متر سوزوند.15885804970993845131891091673235.jpg

----------

*Khalili*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kataag

کسی نبود؟

----------


## Khalili

سلام مشکلی ندارد خودم همین تستر را دارم وبجای باتری از اداپتور سویچینگ 9 ولتی استفاده میکنم موفق باشید



> با سلام یه تستر فرکانس دزدگیر دارم.که با باطری کتابی کار میکنه.میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست از ترانس خطی یا سوییچینگ 9 ولتی براش استفاده کنم؟
> اخه یکی از کابران انجمن قبلا میخواست مولتی متر را با ترانس کار بندازه که چندتا مولتی متر سوزوند.15885804970993845131891091673235.jpg

----------

*aminreno*,*kataag*

----------


## aminreno

> با سلام یه تستر فرکانس دزدگیر دارم.که با باطری کتابی کار میکنه.میخواستم بدونم امکانش هست از ترانس خطی یا سوییچینگ 9 ولتی براش استفاده کنم؟
> اخه یکی از کابران انجمن قبلا میخواست مولتی متر را با ترانس کار بندازه که چندتا مولتی متر سوزوند.15885804970993845131891091673235.jpg


درود
اون بنده خدا خروجی تغذیه مورد استفادش رگوله نبود
در صورتی که خروجی فیکس 9 ولت باشه مشکلی نباید ایجاد کنه

----------

*kataag*,*morteza khod*

----------


## kataag

خب پیشنهاد جنابعالی چی هست؟اگه یه ترانس 12 ولت بذارم .و خروجی 12 را بدم به 7809 جواب میده؟

----------

*morteza khod*

----------


## ممد سیستم

سلام من از7809استفاده میکنم چندین ساله مثل بنز کار میکنه

----------

*aminreno*,*kataag*,*morteza khod*

----------


## aminreno

> سلام من از7809استفاده میکنم چندین ساله مثل بنز کار میکنه


درود
ترجیحا بعد رگلاتور های سری 78xx یه فیوز سری نیم یا یک آمپر با خروجی و در ادامه یه زنر با چند دهم ولتاژ بیشتر از خروجی قرار بدید چون بارها دیدم اگه این رگلاتورها بسوزن تمام ولتاژ ورودی رو به خروجیش میده

----------

*محمدزادهmmh*,*ممد سیستم*

----------

